# Found a pic of my cyp. - can't wait for spring



## suss16 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a pic of my cyp from two years ago... I was cleaning up my old computer and found it... now I can't wait for spring. It is now a 3 eye plant and hoping for multiple flowers. Will post a new pic in the spring. Plus I added more last year - so far do good growing them.

Tony


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't wait either.

I hope this spring time weather we're getting doesn't screw things up for the real spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2006)

Spring seems so far away... But we've passed the solstice, to things are looking up.


----------

